# Are you going to stay natty for life?



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm natty myself training serious 5 years but not gonna lie have been tempted to juice a couple of times

Curious to see if everyone here is just waiting to build up a foundation natty before juicing or will stay natty for life, i don't compete and never plan to so i don't need it but curious to see what it feels like and see how training and gains improve as i have good stats for a natty i suppose

For me with my career i can't allow myself to get shutdown and i'm in my early twenties but most likely will try gear out when i'm older

Will you stay natty? If not whats your reasons for going on the gear?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm staying natty for now only because I feel I haven't reached a more full natural potential. At this point they will just end up becoming a short cut and won't even be worth the gains.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nah, it's like saying you'll be a virgin for the rest of your life!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Lokken said:


> *I'm staying natty for now only because I feel I haven't reached a more full natural potential.* At this point they will just end up becoming a short cut and won't even be worth the gains.


THIS.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

I thought I would, then I tried test e..


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Starting next Jan hopefully


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't plan on staying clean, i'm fascinated by strength and PED's but do intend to stay natty until at least my mid twenties, the strength, wisdom and development i'm making natty will serve me well when it comes to my first cycle.

As a 21 year old lad i'd love to see my gains shoot through the roof but i'm trying to be smart, research and take my time, after all whats the rush?

Maybe when i'm done with university and have a some disposable income around me....


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Massively considered it, but then i saw a lot of horror stories.

What's the point of looking good to get girls if your junk dont work once you've got them?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I'm only 19 and decided to do my first course of test e. Gains have been huge and confidence that comes with it...not much can match it.

Also the beard has started spurting threw which may have took years if I hadn't :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What career means you can't risk shutdown? You a professional sperm doner? :lol:


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

I will juice in the future.

Purely once I plateau and cant get anymore strength naturally!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes I'm staying natty

still gaining well

Potential to improve diet and training to bring on further gainz

Can't be bothered with the side effects

Highs and lows

Loss of sex drive

Gyno

Taking more gear to correct the above

Losing hair

Acne

Losing gains after cycle

Waste of money

Long term damage

For those naive reasons "I'm out"


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

done a couple of cycles

no hair loss, no dumped mrs, no acne, no losing gains, no waste of money, no boobs, no long term damage rocking a rock hard lob on crew checking in.

love how most guys are experts on AAS without ever even doing a light cycle themselves, slate AAS then most spend of their cash on alcohol and badly manufactured drugs most weekends. these threads are always a 'thats all motivate each other that staying natty is a good thing, were in this together lads' bummer thread.

/imout xx


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

If I could afford it, I'd be on the gear. What gear I don't know, maybe test-e and masteron but for now I'm staying natty till I have bulked out and my finances have balanced.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im gonna give diet a proper go first and see what i can accomplish


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm staying natty for the time being. Having said that, the dark side temptation is calling, and once I feel I've reached my natty potential I may try it - providing I read up and become more knowledgeable of course.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lukehh said:


> done a couple of cycles
> 
> no hair loss, no dumped mrs, no acne, no losing gains, no waste of money, no boobs, no long term damage rocking a rock hard lob on crew checking in.
> 
> ...


Bet im bigger and in better shape than you and I've never had to juice to get there

You mad?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm planning on staying natty for life. I don't fancy the sides, specially my junk not working.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Getting on gear once I've been training for a couple of years, which will be in September, so I'm just doing a sh1tload of research until then. My test levels are in definite decline and I'm just in the "normal" range atm, which for a 25 year old is crap and I'm definitely feeling the effects. Reckon just before starting I'll go and get bloods done and see if I qualify for TRT, if not then I'll just get test elsewhere and do it on my own, very much blasting and cruising.



lufc90 said:


> Bet im bigger and in better shape than you and I've never had to juice to get there
> 
> You mad?


Even if you currently are, with the rate at which people gain on gear (if their diet and training are in order of course) then you ain't gonna be for very long mate


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Getting on gear once I've been training for a couple of years, which will be in September, so I'm just doing a sh1tload of research until then. My test levels are in definite decline and I'm just in the "normal" range atm, which for a 25 year old is crap and I'm definitely feeling the effects. Reckon just before starting I'll go and get bloods done and see if I qualify for TRT, if not then I'll just get test elsewhere and do it on my own, very much blasting and cruising.
> 
> Yeah but I'm 23 training 5 years straight(few on and off before) if i ever decide to hit the gear later on i will blow up with minimal dosage compared to the insecure non lifting **** who hit the juice straight away
> 
> Even if you currently are, with the rate at which people gain on gear (if their diet and training are in order of course) then you ain't gonna be for very long mate


----------

